# Where's the best place to get wedding photos developed?



## japmula (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi,
Would I need to go to a nicer more professional photo place or your good will your good ol' pharmacy photolab do?  or maybe just get prints for proofing at the cheaper place and do the "real" prints at the nicer place?  I might do some enlargements myself if i have access to a darkroom, but i doubt that i will.
Please help....
Thanks!


----------



## Alison (Jun 30, 2004)

We use Herff Jones, good prints, customer service and turnaround.
http://www.hjpro.com


----------



## photoman (Jun 30, 2004)

If your taking pictures as a "professional" I would definitely use a professional lab. I had some bad experence with "one hour" services and would not trust them with anything as important as a wedding.


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 30, 2004)

I wouldn't trust a one hour lab with even developing the film.  They tend to scratch and dirty negatives.

The pro lab in town does the develop only for $3 (4 hr service) so I wouldn't save any money by bringing it to a 1 hr lab.


----------



## Alison (Jun 30, 2004)

I agree, if the negatives get damaged it's going to be difficult to get good prints.


----------



## LizM (Jul 3, 2004)

I've had tremendous results with Pro Photo in Lakeland Florida.  www.prophotoimaging.com

They can do 2120/220/35mm AND Digital!!!

For example:  a nice album with 12   8x10s is $82.29 and each additional page with 2  8x10s is $8.25

Just photo packages are phenominal - 1  8x10, 2  5x7s, and 8 wallets for $7.50


----------



## japmula (Jul 6, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> We use Herff Jones, good prints, customer service and turnaround.
> http://www.hjpro.com



Hi again! So do they offer services to those who don't have a Herff Jones in their area?


----------



## rangefinder (Jul 6, 2004)

You can go to www.photolinks.net.

They list labs as one of their many categories.  You might find what you're looking for there.


----------

